# Clock Battery



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie for my first question !
Just sorting out my newly acquired 1993 B534 and noticed the little clock over the sink wasn't working. On checking found it was minus the battery. Can anyone tell me which type fits ? Tried a likely looking one but it was too short. I know it's not the end of the world, but it would look nice ticking !
Best regards
Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ChilliK said:


> Hi all, just a quickie for my first question !
> Just sorting out my newly acquired 1993 B534 and noticed the little clock over the sink wasn't working. On checking found it was minus the battery. Can anyone tell me which type fits ? Tried a likely looking one but it was too short. I know it's not the end of the world, but it would look nice ticking !
> Best regards
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Best bet if you can take it off is to take it round a supermarket and size the battery required. Its most likely an AA 1.5v

Regards


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The clock on my Hymer is a small battery which is about an inch long.
suitable batteries are Energizer E90 available from Asda,Maplins(99p) or tool station (2 for £1.49) Equivalents are LR1 or AM5.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Chillik,

If the missing battery is a inch long,then i'd agree with LR1,as
peter at johnscross said take the clock with you then you
shouldn't make a mistake.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick advice all.
It is about an inch long and I did take the clock out and tried it against a couple at Morrisons as best I could with the bubble wrap in the way. The two that looked likely were 1.2 volts and 12volts so I had a 50% chance of time standing still or frying it ! Then I found another in a odds & sods tin at home that was about 2mm short just to add confusion !
Armed with Bigfoot's code numbers I'll take the clock for another outing - maybe to Asda's for a change !
Regards & thanks to all

Mike


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Woolworths and Wilkinsons also are reputed to sell these batteries.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Cheers BF, the worlds my oyster !!

Mike

PS Been out and bought the battery - now time is ticking away merrily !!  

Thanks again


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hymer Clock Battery*

Hi Mike,

Did you ever get the right answer to your clock battery query? We have recently acquired a 1994 B564 which has a little round Hechinger clock fitted, but no battery. An AA size (as suggested) will definitely not fit (too long). We did get a very obliging shop assistant (in France) to open various packets to find one the right size - but when he did and fitted it, the hands on the clock started whizzing round alarmingly, turning the Hymer into a Tardis... Maybe you have found a replacement clock that fits in the hole?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Zikomo

Would that be " zikomo kwambili "


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The small battery as quoted in my previous is a 1.2v miniature oneLR1.
Try these people for replacements

http://www.batterymarket.co.uk/17lr...s-c-103.html?gclid=COm4vZ7g1JgCFcyR3wodAETh1A


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hymer Clock Battery*

Sorry Mike,

This is my first attempt at posting a blog and I didn't see what was posted below (but have now)  . Glad that you got the clock working. Will buy an LR1 as suggested.

Thanks,

John


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hymer Clock Battery*

In response to Thursday's Child - absolutely. Spent some years in Malawi. Muyende bwino!!! John


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Zikomo (I was guessing at Swahili - not a million miles out !) Thought the topic looked familiar then realised I had started it ! Just been out to van and extracted clock - yes it is the same make as yours and the battery is a Phillips Powerlife N LR1 1.5V. My addled memory fails me on where I bought it but it was probably a supermarket or a camera shop

Mike


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*hymer clock battery*

have a new LR1 battery from tugging days PM your address and will post it tomorrow

joe


----------

